# More Hum problems!



## Adz201 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive just got my BFD, Had the usual hum problems so i tryed the (cheater plug method) which reduced the hum alot but the hum is still there. The BFD has a hum of its own is this normal? and that seems to get amplified with the subwoofer.

Even with just the amp, BFD and subwoofer on and nothing else plugged in i get the hum. Im using average quality RCA to phono leads.

I thought maybe making up some XLR cables with the (shield or ground wire disconnected) might fix things.

Any help would be great thanks. :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Typically the problem is a ground loop caused by the cable TV service or a satellite dish that’s not properly grounded. Try disconnecting the feed from your system and see if the noise goes away. Whichever you’re using, it should be grounded to the electrical ground rod, typically found outside at your breaker panel.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

